# More good STUFFfrom NACHO and the boys.



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Finding framers that can do plumbing and electricall....PRICELESS.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow that's great. I never considered running a washer drain like that, seems like that would save a lot of materials. :laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that a piercing valve or a ground clamp in the 3rd pic


----------



## lucius (Nov 3, 2009)

_this nacho has to_ _be toasteddddddddddddddddddd......................._


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Lowes, " you can do it, and we can't help but laugh". :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Why dont my work look like that?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

All I can say is, PRICELESS


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bill said:


> Why dont my work look like that?


 
Who says it doesn't? :laughing:


----------



## MIbassmaster (Mar 16, 2010)

looks like they missed a nail plate


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

that is top quality Nacho work


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Bill said:


> Why dont my work look like that?


 
because you care about what you do? or because you know better? :thumbsup:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for cheering me up!:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh, your code doesn't require a vent on that washing machine drain line?:laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Oh, your code doesn't require a vent on that washing machine drain line?:laughing:


 Or a trap.:blink:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> Or a trap.:blink:


A trap would just slow down the flow of water.


----------

